# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2022



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2022 às 10:40)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2022 às 14:23)

Já vai chuviscando
Céu muito nublado
Começou o inverno 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2022 às 15:35)

joselamego disse:


> Já vai chuviscando
> Céu muito nublado
> Começou o inverno
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



"Estou atrasado, estou atrasado!!"  

Uma primeira frente, fraca:















Note-se que aquela faixa sobre a fronteira Leste praticamente nada produziu de acumulados, apenas algumas décimas ou zero.
São os restos de uma frente quente dissipada, ainda estava ontem assinalada às 6h, ao entrar pelo Noroeste:





O que entra nesta altura é a frente fria do sistema frontal associado a um pequeno núcleo depressionário, que vai conseguir furar a crista de altas pressões devido ao enfraquecimento temporário desta.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Mar 2022 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Maravilhosa tarde de chuva pelo Porto! 

Que saudades de um dia assim, cinzento e triste! 

5,6 mm acumulados


----------



## Gates (1 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Chove bem


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2022 às 16:35)

A frente tem fraca extensão vertical mas mesmo assim está a produzir, apesar da sua passagem rápida, acumulados significativos.
















Acumulados atingem em algumas estações valores na ordem dos 15 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2022 às 16:45)

10,21 mm acumulados na minha estação de referência 
E continua a cair, embora já mais fraca. 
Belo começo de março! Que assim continue.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2022 às 17:00)

Nevoeiro começa a entrar agora, vindo do Douro.
11 mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

Boa tarde.

13.7 mm acumulados por Covas em fim de tarde calmo. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2022 às 20:31)

Boa noite,

por aqui *9 mm* acumulados, é melhor que nada, já é uma pequena rega e oxalá seja um bom prenúncio de um Março chuvoso 

Neste momento 11.8ºc , vento fraco de WNW e 94% HR.

Fevereiro terminou com apenas *23.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2022 às 21:52)

Boas,

Depois da chuva ainda houve tempo para apanhar um brevíssimo banho de sol na praia 
















Muito bom ver tudo molhado. Acumulado ficou nos 11,2 mm.


----------



## Gates (3 Mar 2022 às 00:57)

Depois de um dia com uns poucos episodios de chuva fraca, finalmente 10 minutos de aguaceiros seguidos. Agora sim.
Marca 11,5 graus lá fora.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 04:48)

Vamos lá começar a encher as albufeiras:



















Spoiler: Acumulados horários RLN




















...devagarinho...


----------



## microcris (3 Mar 2022 às 06:08)

Valente pé d'água que está a cair, meio a direito meio tocada a vento


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2022 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e amanhecer bem molhados pelo Porto. Acumulado generoso de 16,69 mm.
Agora já não chove e começam a aparecer algumas abertas. Estão 10,1 ºC.

Março segue com 28,19 mm em apenas 3 dias; quase o valor registado durante todo o mês de fevereiro (31,67 mm).


----------



## ampa62 (3 Mar 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia. Uma boa chuvada por Covas durante a noite rendeu 19 mm. A amplitude térmica é baixa, variando entre 8.7 e 9.7ºC.

Em três dias choveu quase tanto como em fevereiro (36 mm).

Não creio contudo que atinja o recorde de 2017 com 401 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Mar 2022 às 10:57)

Bom dia .
Dia de muita chuva , agora em regime de aguaceiros .
O acumulado vai em 24 mm ( 27 mm desde ontem à noite ) .
Já choveu mais em 3 dias de março do que no mês de fevereiro inteiro .
Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2022 às 11:02)

Bom dia
Abertas de sol
Madrugada e início de manhã com chuva
Acumulados de 12,3 mm
12,6°C atuais 
76% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2022 às 14:36)




----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2022 às 18:02)

Boa tarde,

Dia frio este com muito vento sobretudo agora durante a tarde, rajadas que chegaram aos 67 Km/h de NW. 

Neste momento 11.1ºc , vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NW e 72% HR.

*13.8 mm *acumulados.

Março em 3 dias  já leva 22,8 mm, praticamente o mesmo que o mês todo de  Fevereiro, isto mostra bem a miséria de precipitação que o mês anterior teve..


----------



## Gates (4 Mar 2022 às 01:00)

Não sejam injustos.
Fevereiro não tem culpa de ter apenas 28 dias, se tivesse 31 estes acumulados pertenciam-lhe…

Hoje de realçar mesmo foi a intensidade do vento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2022 às 19:27)

Boa noite,
Fim de semana passado pela região de Aveiro e hoje fui até aos Passadiços do Paiva, em Arouca. Em Aveiro tanto ontem, como hoje tem havido bastante vento, o que torna o ambiente algo desagradável. Já em Arouca, choveu um pouco durante a manhã, mas durante a tarde houve apenas muitas nuvens, mas não havia vento. Temperatura fresca.
Deixo umas fotos de ontem em Aveiro. Algumas nuvens altas e como se pode ver pela água, bastante vento. 

















E hoje, pelos Passadiços do Paiva. Zona lindíssima! Pouca chuva nestes meses, mas mesmo assim havia água a escorrer por todo o lado, nem imagino como será nos invernos muito chuvosos. 













A ponte suspensa:




Cascata das Aguieiras:





















Cumprimentos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2022 às 04:05)

joralentejano disse:


> E hoje, pelos Passadiços do Paiva. Zona lindíssima! Pouca chuva nestes meses, mas mesmo assim havia água a escorrer por todo o lado, nem imagino como será nos invernos muito chuvosos.



 é mesmo lindíssima, já a visitei e por acaso com o Paiva de caudal semelhante a este mas em Junho de 2019. É notável a Cascata da Aguieira manter tanto caudal na situação presente.

Belas fotos, o vale bastante verdejante, nem parece que estamos a sair de uma seca severa.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2022 às 09:41)

StormRic disse:


> é mesmo lindíssima, já a visitei e por acaso com o Paiva de caudal semelhante a este mas em Junho de 2019. É notável a Cascata da Aguieira manter tanto caudal na situação presente.
> 
> Belas fotos, o vale bastante verdejante, nem parece que estamos a sair de uma seca severa.


Obrigado! Sem dúvida que é notável, mas também é uma região que concentra muita precipitação e nas poucas vezes que choveu neste inverno, certamente que acumulou bem. Para além da cascata, ao longo do passadiço, escorria água em vários locais, portanto suponho que seja um bocado complicado fazer o passadiço nesta altura em anos com muita chuva.
Impressionante também foi verificar onde o rio Paiva já chegou em cheias no passado.


----------



## microcris (6 Mar 2022 às 12:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado! Sem dúvida que é notável, mas também é uma região que concentra muita precipitação e nas poucas vezes que choveu neste inverno, certamente que acumulou bem. Para além da cascata, ao longo do passadiço, escorria água em vários locais, portanto suponho que seja um bocado complicado fazer o passadiço nesta altura em anos com muita chuva.
> Impressionante também foi verificar onde o rio Paiva já chegou em cheias no passado.


Este ano está a ser bem diferente do que costuma ser. No ano passado andava por aqui o pessoal a queixar-se da falta de chuva e quase todos os dias levava com a minha irmã (que mora em Canelas, a aldeia dos passadiços) a dizer que estava farta de chuva.
Este ano, para que a erva nos campos crescesse alguma coisa de jeito, tivemos que regar. Coisa que nunca tinha visto por lá.


----------



## clone (6 Mar 2022 às 13:02)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2022 às 14:49)

clone disse:


>


Pena é que seja só acima dos 1000 metros...  Nem com um Burj Khalifa no Porto tínhamos sorte!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2022 às 20:02)

Boa noite,
Hoje pela Praia da Barra com muito vento, mas com sol. Nuvens apenas mais para o interior e no horizonte para oeste.
Deixo algumas fotos:


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2022 às 22:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje pela Praia da Barra com muito vento, mas com sol. Nuvens apenas mais para o interior e no horizonte para oeste.
> Deixo algumas fotos:


Conheço bem essa praia. 
Bonitas fotos, amigo ! 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2022 às 16:31)

joselamego disse:


> Conheço bem essa praia.
> Bonitas fotos, amigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## windchill (7 Mar 2022 às 18:26)

Interessantes padrões no céu esta tarde, para o lado do mar, na praia de Espinho.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 21:21)

A frente fria a chegar ao litoral e ajustando-se muito bem a toda a costa até ao Cabo Raso, praticamente desaparecendo daí para sul.
Eu diria que há ali do Porto à Feira uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal, mas sem actividade eléctrica:











Estranhamente os acumulados ainda não atingiram sequer 1 mm, mesmo com todos aqueles ecos amarelos. Estará o radar calibrado por excesso?


----------



## qwerl (7 Mar 2022 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Estranhamente os acumulados ainda não atingiram sequer 1 mm, mesmo com todos aqueles ecos amarelos. Estará o radar calibrado por excesso?


Boa noite,

Tendo eu estado na rota desses ecos amarelos, posso dizer que choveu muito menos à sua passagem do que o que o radar pode sugerir. Pingas grossas que só chegaram para molhar a rua até agora


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 22:00)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tendo eu estado na rota desses ecos amarelos, posso dizer que choveu muito menos à sua passagem do que o que o radar pode sugerir. Pingas grossas que só chegaram para molhar a rua até agora



Pois, a observação directa corrobora portanto os acumulados das estações WU.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2022 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, a observação directa corrobora portanto os acumulados das estações WU.


O mesmo pelo Porto; fiquei admiradíssimo ao ver aqueles ecos amarelos mesmo por cima da cidade já que os acumulados após a sua passagem não chegaram sequer a 1 mm.

Mesmo agora está apenas em 2,1 mm. Alguma coisa não está bem...


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2022 às 22:33)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Já chove 
1,3 mm acumulados
9,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (7 Mar 2022 às 23:56)

Há mais de uma hora que chove fraco mas a bom ritmo.
Acho que este março vai encher as medidas do pessoal!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mar 2022 às 06:25)

Trovão a uns minutos!  
Já nem sei o que isso era  

Chove bem agora


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Mar 2022 às 07:54)

Bom dia .
Muita chuva e trovoada durante a noite . O acumulado vai em 17 mm .


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2022 às 08:00)

Bom dia 
Ouvi um trovão 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 6,5 mm


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2022 às 11:06)

Porto 
Rua Júlio Dinis 
Está a chover 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2022 às 11:28)

Gondomar 
Chuva 
Acumulados 7,9 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (8 Mar 2022 às 11:28)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas mais uma noite de chuva com 14.7 mm acumulados. O mês já segue com 54.9 mm.

Atualmente 10.0ºC e 85%HR, vento moderado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2022 às 11:53)

8,1 mm acumulados em Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2022 às 22:42)

Boa noite.

Estou de regresso. A ver se consigo mais disponibilidade para este excelente espaço de convívio.
Não está a ser fácil acompanhar a meteorologia como tanto gosto. Razões várias...

Bem, lá vamos tendo chuva.
Não tem caído com grande intensidade mas, sendo irregular, até tem o dom de permitir que penetre bem nas terras.
Os rios\ribeiros e nascentes estão sequiosas, um pouco melhor esta semana, sem dúvida.
O padrão de chuva tem sido errático na sua distribuição. Ainda não temos as chuvas tão típicas, orográficas, que beneficiam as zonas mais interiores junto às barreiras de condensação.

Ontem tive um acumulado de 1,2 mm, hoje "apenas" 7,6 mm.
Sigo com 43,8 mm neste mês de março.
O ano hidrológico segue com muito "anémicos" 590 mm. Para atingir o valor mínimo que já tive, preciso de 660 mm de chuva até final do verão. Ou então de um mês de abril "à campeão"...  

Tivemos hoje aguaceiros, acompanhados de frio.
Pelas 11.30h, na zona de Penafiel-cidade, assisti a um valente aguaceiro, duradouro. Não sei o acumulado da zona, pois a estação de Luzim-Penafiel (que segue com um acumulado de 18,1 mm) ainda fica longe da mesma, numa encosta virada para leste., não refletindo fielmente o clima da cidade.

Sigo com 5,5ºC de temperatura e humidade relativa de 85%.

Continuação de uma excelente semana e também bom acompanhamento meteorológico do que ainda vem pela frente.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
A chuva regressa está madrugada 
9,7°C
90% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 01:19)

O radar de Arouca está, claramente, descalibrado.
Esta comparação nas zonas comuns com o radar de Coruche, equidistantes de ambos, mostram que o radar de Arouca está a ver chuva onde ela não existe.
Mesmo tendo em conta a diferença das altitudes a que situam os radares e as possíveis zonas de sombra que especialmente o radar de Coruche encontra para norte devido à cordilheira central.
Há uma ampla mancha dentro da zona equidistante, a uma altitude acessível a ambos os radares, vista pelo radar de Arouca e que não aparece no de Coruche.
Ao mesmo tempo, Coruche por vezes parece-me subestimar a precipitação.


----------



## Cesar (9 Mar 2022 às 07:00)

Por aqui está nublado com algum nevoeiro, menos frio que ontem.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Mar 2022 às 08:17)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva .
O acumulado vai nos 8 mm .


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2022 às 08:30)

1 mm acumulados está madrugada
Céu nublado 
12,3°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Mar 2022 às 13:51)

Chove torrencialmente e  com muito vento à mistura . Dia verdadeiramente invernal .
Acumulado do mês de março próximo já dos 70 mm .


----------



## LMMS (9 Mar 2022 às 14:10)

StormRic disse:


> O radar de Arouca está, claramente, descalibrado.
> Esta comparação nas zonas comuns com o radar de Coruche, equidistantes de ambos, mostram que o radar de Arouca está a ver chuva onde ela não existe.
> Mesmo tendo em conta a diferença das altitudes a que situam os radares e as possíveis zonas de sombra que especialmente o radar de Coruche encontra para norte devido à cordilheira central.
> Há uma ampla mancha dentro da zona equidistante, a uma altitude acessível a ambos os radares, vista pelo radar de Arouca e que não aparece no de Coruche.
> Ao mesmo tempo, Coruche por vezes parece-me subestimar a precipitação.



Não estará o sistema calibrado de modo a funcionar em Mosaico? pergunto pois não percebo nada da parte técnica.
Não acredito que o IPMA esteja a funcionar com os seus radares descalibrados dessa maneira.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

Ao que chove desde as 13 h já justificava alerta amarelo...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2022 às 15:02)

Chove com muita intensidade pelo Porto!  Até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2022 às 16:02)

Que grande chuvada agora e com gotas grossas


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 16:25)

LMMS disse:


> Não estará o sistema calibrado de modo a funcionar em Mosaico? pergunto pois não percebo nada da parte técnica.
> Não acredito que o IPMA esteja a funcionar com os seus radares descalibrados dessa maneira.



Também, mas nestes últimos dias tem sido flagrante a desproporção entre a intensidade dos ecos e a precipitação efectivamente observada.
Quando o mosaico é formado deverá ter em conta os alcances quer em distância quer em altitude de cada radar.
Mas individualmente o registo fornece ainda informação sobre a altitude dos ecos (bandas laterais), e em zonas de sobreposição dos varrimentos, quer horizontal quer verticalmente, esta informação deve coincidir.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2022 às 16:58)

Boa rega, acumulado nos *21.4 mm*, continua a chover, embora com menos intensidade.

10.9ºc actuais, vento fraco a moderado de SW e 94%HR.

Março segue com *50.2* *mm* acumulados.

A chuva forte de hoje já provocou acumulação de água e consequente alagamento no campo de futebol aqui nas traseiras.

 É uma situação banal e frequente noutros  Invernos ( e até muito mais que  hoje ) mas neste Inverno nem por isso:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2022 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva boa caiu ontem pelo Porto, por vezes de forma muito intensa. O acumulado ficou-se pelos 19,61 mm.
Durante a madrugada caíram mais alguns pingos, que renderam 0,51 mm.

Março segue com 57,71 mm acumulados.

Céu com muitas abertas neste momento, deixando passar os raios do sol. 13,9 ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Mar 2022 às 10:02)

Bom dia, 

Até agora um dia calmo com pouca precipitação (1 mm). 

Sigo com 9.7ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Mar 2022 às 10:23)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva  , para já o acumulado vai nos 3 mm .
O vento está a ficar bastante forte .
Tatual : 11 ° c 
Mês de março já com 74 mm .


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2022 às 19:32)

Boa tarde,

Dia de chuva, ora mais fraca ora mais forte, com algumas pausas. Muito vento também.
O acumulado até às 19h vai em 7,5mm em Merelim e 13,8mm em Braga.
Este mês vai com 70,9mm em Merelim e 111,8mmem Braga.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2022 às 21:36)

Até às 21h o acumulado aumentou para 9,2mm em Merelim e 15,3mm em Braga.
Já não falta muito para passar a frente.

Um visitante nas minhas plantas a aproveitar a chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2022 às 21:51)

Frente fria, desta vez bem organizada, a entrar já a noroeste:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2022 às 21:55)

Boas noites,

Dia de muito vento e pouca chuva pelo Porto. Rajada máxima de 55 km/h até a esta hora e 2,31 mm acumulados.
A próxima frente aproxima-se rapidamente, vamos lá a ver o que deixará por cá:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2022 às 22:43)

Frente fria a bater às porta da Invicta, as nuvens cruzam o céu a alta velocidade!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2022 às 23:06)

Finalmente uma frente daquelas bem delineadas:







Até às 22:00 ainda não tinha entrado na RLN.

Antes terá passado uma antiga frente fria, daquelas desconjuntadas, e a frente quente deste novo sistema frontal:


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2022 às 23:17)

Chove bastante, a estação que costumo seguir vai com 23,4mm e a subir rápido


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2022 às 23:22)

Precipitação a intensificar-se à medida que "a cobra" se aproxima 






Acumulado a engordar, agora nos 5,31 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2022 às 23:40)

A chegar a frente, grande chuvada agora! 
27mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2022 às 23:45)

Já passou aqui. Não esperava que fosse tão forte. Que chuvada medonha tocada a vento. 


Já tinha saudades de uma frente destas bem definida.


----------



## Gates (10 Mar 2022 às 23:45)

Até faz fumo!
Que aguaceiro.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2022 às 23:54)

Muito vento e chuva 
Saudades de uma noite assim 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2022 às 23:55)

Muita chuva pelo Porto, acumulado nos 12,9 mm e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

Noite de grande temporal com muita chuva e vento ! 
O acumulado de hoje vai nos 22 mm .
Mês de março a aproximar - se dos 100 mm .


----------



## RP20 (11 Mar 2022 às 00:01)

Acabei o dia com 36 mm e já se ultrapassou os 100 mm no mês


----------



## LMMS (11 Mar 2022 às 00:06)

Ai vem ela, na Corunha está a cair com força!
Vamos ver se o distrito de Bragança que precisa de chuva vai conseguir reter com alguma intensidade!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2022 às 00:10)

A frente, que vinha tão bonita, partiu-se à chegada ao Porto... 
O dia acabou com 16,69 mm. Hoje acumula 0,79 mm.

Tá feito, já posso ir dormir


----------



## ampa62 (11 Mar 2022 às 00:12)

Por aqui por Covas foi uma noite a sério. 25 mm acumulados. A barreira dos 100mm já foi ultrapassada em Março.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Mar 2022 às 00:13)

Grande chuvada batida a vento por aqui.


----------



## LMMS (11 Mar 2022 às 00:45)

Existem várias estações que em 40 minutos do dia de hoje já têm quase 20 m/m.
Em Braga uma já passou!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2022 às 10:10)

Boas,

caiu há pouco um aguaceiro brutal com algum granizo. Faltou um trovãozinho.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mar 2022 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Bastante chuva ontem à noite. Hoje já tivemos uns aguaceiros potentes. Merelim vai em 10,2mm e Braga em 14,5mm.
O mês passa para 100,3mm em Merelim e 145,4mm em Braga.


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Mar 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia com muita chuva e vento .
O acumulado vai nos 12 mm .
Mês de março já ultrapassou os 100 mm .


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Mar 2022 às 11:50)

LMMS disse:


> Existem várias estações que em 40 minutos do dia de hoje já têm quase 20 m/m.
> Em Braga uma já passou!


onde posso ver essas estações?


----------



## LMMS (12 Mar 2022 às 13:23)

ct2jzr disse:


> onde posso ver essas estações?


Agora nem sei ao certo quais foram, quando escrevi o post, no WU à 00:40 havia pelo menos 1 estação na zona de Braga com 20m/m e havia outra no Minho com 19m/m.
Talvez ainda estivesse a dar valores do dia anterior, pois tenho estado aqui a confirmar e não encontro nenhuma com esses valores 40 minutos depois da meia noite!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mar 2022 às 15:15)

Ouvi uns roncos há minutos e confirma-se pelo IPMA.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2022 às 15:17)

Boas tardes,

Depois de uma sexta-feira quase a seco, hoje o dia volta ser bem molhado. Neste momento cai mais um forte aguaceiro. O acumulado está nos 9,91 mm e ainda deve subir mais qualquer coisinha hoje.

Ontem, à falta de chuva para animar, houve ondulação forte. Nada que não se tenha já visto por cá, mas sempre impressionante.
Alguns registos, feitos junto à Casa de Chá da Boa Nova, em Leça da Palmeira:


























"Natas" para o café aos montes!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Trovão bem prolongado há instantes


----------



## Gates (12 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Wow
Grande estouro a 2km de minha casa, em Gaia mesmo agora.
Talvez por cima do mar.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Trovão agora mesmo sobre o Porto


----------



## Stinger (12 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Trovao neste momento

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (12 Mar 2022 às 15:34)

Forte trovão em Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mar 2022 às 15:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Depois de uma sexta-feira quase a seco, hoje o dia volta ser bem molhado. Neste momento cai mais um forte aguaceiro. O acumulado está nos 9,91 mm e ainda deve subir mais qualquer coisinha hoje.
> 
> ...


Tens aí algumas fotos com um crop/zoom davam excelentes seascapes


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2022 às 15:35)

Gates disse:


> Wow
> Grande estouro a 2km de minha casa, em Gaia mesmo agora.
> Talvez por cima do mar.


Pode ser que ainda apareça mais algum nesta linha de instabilidade


----------



## Gates (12 Mar 2022 às 15:36)

Hoje vai ser à antiga… 
24 em 24 sempre a cair “molho”.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mar 2022 às 15:37)

Grande trovão agora.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2022 às 15:38)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Tens aí algumas fotos com um crop/zoom davam excelentes seascapes


Eu sei 

Esta já é um crop/zoom:





Obrigado


----------



## qwerl (12 Mar 2022 às 15:41)

Aqui até estremeceu o prédio 

Surpresa, não estava previsto trovoada para hoje!


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 16:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ouvi uns roncos há minutos e confirma-se pelo IPMA.





João Pedro disse:


> Trovão bem prolongado há instantes





Gates disse:


> Wow
> Grande estouro a 2km de minha casa, em Gaia mesmo agora.
> Talvez por cima do mar.





qwerl disse:


> Aqui até estremeceu o prédio
> 
> Surpresa, não estava previsto trovoada para hoje!


Foi actualizada a previsão descritiva, às 15:47.






Elas andam aí:


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Mais umas DEA's, agora já mais para o interior, e uma célula bem forte:


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2022 às 17:10)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado 
Já ouvi roncos 
Períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 10,0 mm
12,5°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2022 às 17:19)

Continua a chover bem pelo Porto, o acumulado sobe para os 16 mm.
Março segue com 91,19 mm.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2022 às 17:28)

Por aqui continua a chuva,  *15.4 mm* acumulados.

11.2ºc actuais.

Março  com *82.8 mm.*


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 19:22)

Algumas células com trovoada resistiram até ao interior:


----------



## ampa62 (13 Mar 2022 às 11:22)

Bom dia. Por Covas começou a chover. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Mar 2022 às 15:54)

Boa tarde. 
Mais um dia de chuva , hoje em regime de aguaceiros .
O acumulado vai nos 7 mm .
Mês de março vai com 117 mm .


----------



## Gates (13 Mar 2022 às 16:04)

Por aqui amanheceu com sol, e continua… 
Talvez de madrugada tenha rendido algo.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Mar 2022 às 18:19)

13 mm .


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2022 às 19:22)

As nuvens andam a tocar o litoral norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2022 às 21:00)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Domingo com muitas nuvens e abertas de sol 
Depois almoço caiu um aguaceiro
0,3 mm a acumulados
88% hr 
Temp.atual 10,2°C
Pressão a 1011 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mar 2022 às 21:55)

Neste momento temos uma linha de instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoada, granizo no mar, em principio não vem para terra mas fica o alerta, quem conseguir observar e fotografar agradeço.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2022 às 22:27)

Boas,

Contrariamente ao que estava previsto, o dia acabou por ser praticamente seco pelo Porto. Ao final da manhã registei a única célula digna de nota, que largou uma valente carga a meio da minha caminhada dominical 






A tarde prometeu muito, mas ficou tudo ao largo. O acumulado ficou pelos 1,8 mm. Dia fresco, com máxima de 14,9 e mínima de 7,2 ºC. Neste momento 10,4 ºC.

Meteorologia à parte, enquanto caminhava no Parque da Cidade fiz um avistamento de uma ave que muito bem conheço lá de baixo, mas que no Porto, ou mesmo no Norte, nunca tinha visto: uma íbis-preta. Estava só; achei tão estranho ver uma ali. Tenho de ver se a consigo apanhar com a máquina, hoje só com o telemóvel foi impossível.


----------



## windchill (13 Mar 2022 às 22:55)

Este é o registo único e longínquo de raios, que consegui captar hoje, ao inicio da noite, na praia de Espinho. Longe, muito longe da qualidade a que estou habituado, mas ganha um valor acima de tudo simbólico se pensar que é o primeiro registo deste ano, precisamente no dia em que a marca que criei para este tipo de actividade, a LusoSkies®, completa hoje 3 anos de registo nacional no INPI.   
Assim sendo, é com todo o gosto que partilho esta imagem com vocês!


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

windchill disse:


> Este é o registo único e longínquo de raios, que consegui captar hoje, ao inicio da noite, na praia de Espinho. Longe, muito longe da qualidade a que estou habituado, mas ganha um valor acima de tudo simbólico se pensar que é o primeiro registo deste ano, precisamente no dia em que a marca que criei para este tipo de actividade, a LusoSkies®, completa hoje 3 anos de registo nacional no INPI.
> Assim sendo, é com todo o gosto que partilho esta imagem com vocês!




Espectacular e que persistência não foi precisa para apanhar isto! Estavam bem longe e foram poucas descargas. Terá sido por volta das 19h10?

E parabéns pelo aniversário! Obrigado pelas tuas partilhas, sempre!


----------



## windchill (13 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular e que persistência não foi precisa para apanhar isto! Estavam bem longe e foram poucas descargas. Terá sido por volta das 19h10?
> 
> E parabéns pelo aniversário! Obrigado pelas tuas partilhas, sempre!


Obrigado!! 

Sim, foram 160 fotos e apanhei apenas isto, e foi captada exatamente às 19:10!!


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 23:48)

windchill disse:


> Obrigado!!
> 
> Sim, foram 160 fotos e apanhei apenas isto, e foi captada exatamente às 19:10!!



Aqui está ela, múltipla, 66 kA  a 88 Km de distância! E com chuva pela frente. 






Uma célula que atingiu, durante cerca de vinte minutos, o eco roxo:


----------



## windchill (13 Mar 2022 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui está ela, múltipla, 66 kA  a 88 Km de distância! E com chuva pela frente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belo trabalho de pesquisa!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 00:12)

windchill disse:


> Este é o registo único e longínquo de raios, que consegui captar hoje, ao inicio da noite, na praia de Espinho. Longe, muito longe da qualidade a que estou habituado, mas ganha um valor acima de tudo simbólico se pensar que é o primeiro registo deste ano, precisamente no dia em que a marca que criei para este tipo de actividade, a LusoSkies®, completa hoje 3 anos de registo nacional no INPI.
> Assim sendo, é com todo o gosto que partilho esta imagem com vocês!


A longa distância, a persistência e a precisão que é preciso ter para apanhá-las quando a sua cadência não é elevada compensam qualquer falta de qualidade que possa, eventualmente, existir, mas diga-se, em abono da verdade, que eu não noto nada disso... qualidade deluxe como é sempre chancela dos teus registos. 

Parabéns por mais um aniversário do LusoSkies®, que venham muitos mais!
Obrigado por partilhares essa paixão, comum a todos nós.


----------



## windchill (14 Mar 2022 às 00:17)

Mammatus disse:


> A longa distância, a persistência e a precisão que é preciso ter para apanhá-las quando a sua cadência não é elevada compensam qualquer falta de qualidade que possa, eventualmente, existir, mas diga-se, em abono da verdade, que eu não noto nada disso... qualidade deluxe como é sempre chancela dos teus registos.
> 
> Parabéns por mais um aniversário do LusoSkies®, que venham muitos mais!
> Obrigado por partilhares essa paixão, comum a todos nós.


Obrigado pelas palavras, @Mammatus


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mar 2022 às 00:34)

Por aqui mal choveu, pouco mais que 1 mm.

Parece que o inverno não tem muito mais para dar. Vai ficar na memória pelos piores motivos. Em 2012 foi muito mau mas pelo menos o outono de 2011 foi dos bons. Outono e inverno sem qualquer tempestade digna desse nome é perturbador e acho que não há trovoada nesta zona desde setembro passado. Mas foi puro azar pois ela andou aqui perto várias vezes inclusive ontem no Porto.

Quase meio ano sem ver/ouvir trovoada. Paguei bem caro aquela animação toda no ano passado.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Mar 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Muita poeira hoje, está um ar alaranjado lá fora.
Há cerca de quase 2h não estava tanto e ainda se via os montes lá ao fundo na segunda imagem. Agora estão tapados quase como quando está a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2022 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Há cerca de uma hora estava assim no Porto:


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia, 

Parece que estamos no deserto do Saara pelo Porto, céu alaranjado e uma névoa bem densa de  poeiras que fecha o horizonte  quase como se fosse nevoeiro e que parece cada vez mais intensa.  

15.4ºc atuais, vento fraco a moderado de E/NE.

Nunca vi tal quantidade de poeiras aqui no Porto.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Mar 2022 às 12:09)

A poeira tem vindo a aumentar durante a manhã. Nem se vê o Sameiro da cidade.
Já tivemos vários dias com muita poeira, mas não me lembro de nenhum assim com tanta que até parece nevoeiro.





























Neste imagem é visível a estação da CIM de Braga:


----------



## ct2jzr (15 Mar 2022 às 14:48)

esta é minha visão para Valongo desde o Porto.


----------



## Stinger (15 Mar 2022 às 19:44)

Dia completamente fechado devido as poeiras ... até à coisa de 3 minutos estava abafado ainda e muitas poeiras e neste preciso momento já acelera a brisa de norte pelo que vai ajudar a limpar a poeirada 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk

Na foto abaixo , do lado direito , ja se verifica mais limpo e do lado esquerdo ainda a presenca de poeira


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2022 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje à tarde dei umas voltinhas pelo Porto e arredores e assim fazer alguns registos do *fenómeno do dia*. O marasmo meteorológico/fotográfico tem sido tanto nestes últimos meses que isto não podia mesmo ser desperdiçado! 

Passei primeiro pelo Monte Crasto, em Gondomar, pois queria ver o efeito ao longe da "neblina saariana" sobre o Porto, já que dentro da cidade não se notava muito.

A ideia era boa pois, como se pode ver na foto abaixo, as vistas para o Porto desde lá de cima, geralmente, são muito boas:





Mas hoje, estava assim...










Não havia muito mais a ver por ali... fui então até ao miradouro por excelência sobre a cidade; o Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar.
E lá, a coisa estava bem melhor 






























O dia foi bastante ameno, com uma máxima de quase 20 ºC. Neste momento estão 14,2 ºC e o céu está bem alaranjado.
Vamos lá ver o que nos trará o dia amanhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2022 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje à tarde dei umas voltinhas pelo Porto e arredores e assim fazer alguns registos do *fenómeno do dia*. O marasmo meteorológico/fotográfico tem sido tanto nestes últimos meses que isto não podia mesmo ser desperdiçado!
> 
> ...



Que imagens fantásticas! 

Tomei a liberdade de pegar nas duas primeiras e tentar alinhá-las, para fazer uma comparação


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2022 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que imagens fantásticas!
> 
> Tomei a liberdade de pegar nas duas primeiras e tentar alinhá-las, para fazer uma comparação


Obrigado Duarte, ambiente verdadeiramente surreal pelo Porto hoje, nunca tinha visto nada assim 
Na boa  Tiveste o trabalho que eu não quis ter a 100%


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 01:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje à tarde dei umas voltinhas pelo Porto e arredores e assim fazer alguns registos do *fenómeno do dia*. O marasmo meteorológico/fotográfico tem sido tanto nestes últimos meses que isto não podia mesmo ser desperdiçado!



Excelentes imagens! Um registo que ficará histórico, certamente!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2022 às 10:51)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes imagens! Um registo que ficará histórico, certamente!


Obrigado Ricardo 

Hoje não me parece estar tão forte como ontem, apesar de, aparentemente, estar a piorar desde o amanhecer. A luz está menos alaranjada e veem-se algumas nuvens, algo que ontem não acontecia.

A madrugada foi amena, com a mínima a não baixar dos 12,3 ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2022 às 22:47)

Boa noite,

Como referido de manhã, as poeiras não estiveram tão fortes pelo Porto hoje, especialmente mais junto ao mar devido ao vento, gélido. Ao longe, sobre o mar, já se vislumbrava uma banda mais luminosa no céu, para além da nuvem de poeiras. Mesmo ao final da tarde, na hora do poente, é que, de repente, o céu se iluminou de amarelo, para logo essa coloração mais intensa se desvanecer. Foi bonito de se ver 

Dia mais frio do que ontem, a registar uma máxima de 16,9 ºC. 12,8 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2022 às 19:28)

Boas,

hoje tivemos uma diminuição das poeiras por aqui, embora ainda fossem  bem visíveis no céu e sobre o  horizonte.

Sigo com 14.6ºc , vento NNE 15 Km/h e 60% HR.

Ao fim do dia, e embora com um céu bastante  soft e amarelado de poeiras, já deu para ver um pouco da textura das nuvens altas, coisa impossível nos dias anteriores:






Sol filtrado pelas poeiras ( algumas manchas solares visíveis do lado direito)


----------



## Stinger (17 Mar 2022 às 19:45)

A diminuicao da poeira é bem visível 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2022 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Enquanto por cá não chove, resta-nos ir admirando as nuvens que vão aparecendo a enfeitar os céus.
Ontem, por algum tempo, estiveram bem dinâmicos e interessantes 












Hoje tudo um pouco mais _flat_ e cinzentão. Talvez lá para a noitinha caia por cá alguma coisa.
17 ºC agora e 56% de HR.


----------



## Stinger (20 Mar 2022 às 19:04)

A vir de sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2022 às 22:32)

Já chuvisca por gondomar 
0,5 mm 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (21 Mar 2022 às 00:53)

Um aguaceiro há meia hora atrás mas já parou.


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2022 às 20:16)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Madrugada ainda choveu alguma coisa 
1,7 mm acumulados 
Durante o dia o céu esteve com boas abertas de sol
14,0°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2022 às 16:37)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm
13,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2022 às 19:27)

Boas,

Tarde de chuva moderada, por vezes forte, pelo Porto. O acumulado está nos 9,91 mm.
Março segue com 106,69 mm; bem bom! 

Vamos lá ver o que mais nos calhará ainda hoje no pote


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2022 às 19:46)

Boa noite.

Regressei...
Ao menos mandei vir a chuva. Nem tudo é mau...

A chuva começou a cair ao final da manhã, fraca, aumentando de intensidade pela tarde, por períodos. Neste momento a chuva é moderada.
O *acumulado* está nos *10,3 mm*.
O* acumulado mensal* é agora de* 125,4 mm*, na média. Tudo o que cair agora é "ganho".
A *temperatura actual* é de *11,2ºC* e a* humidade relativa* está nos *85%*.

Continuação de bom acompanhamento meteo.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

Boa noite .
Mais um dia de aguaceiros , o acumulado de hoje vai nos 10 mm .
Mês de março segue com 134 mm .
Tatual : 11 ° c


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2022 às 20:32)

Boa noite 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados a subir 13,2 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2022 às 20:36)

Boas,

chuva por aqui também, o acumulado está nos 10.8 mm.
Março já ultrapassa os 100 mm com 101.6 mm até ao momento, nada mau tendo em conta os mêses anteriores. 

Sigo com 11.5ºc , vento SSE 12 Km/h e 93% HR.

Chuva moderada certinha.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2022 às 20:41)

Chuva certinha
13,9 mm acumulados
Que noite maravilhosa 
No dia Mundial da água 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2022 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

Chove bem à já algum tempo, principalmente agora. A estação que costumo seguir no Wunderground vai em 16,3mm


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2022 às 22:49)

Continua a cair certinho, 21,8mm


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2022 às 22:50)

18,5 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2022 às 08:49)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã 
Acumulados de 13,6 mm
11,8°C
93% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

A madrugada e início de manhã acumularam mais 12,19 mm, elevando o tal de março para 122,89 mm por aqui, um valor já muito superior às médias de 1971–2000 (Serra do Pilar: 89,9 mm) e 1981–2010 (Pedras Rubras: 81,5 mm).

Pode continuar a cair, há muita capacidade de encaixe dada a secura dos meses anteriores.

Por agora chuva fraca e 11,4 ºC. A torneira deve estar quase a fechar...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Boa rega a terminar o dia de ontem e hoje também. Esta chuva tem sido bem aproveitada pelas terras, agora que estão capazes de absorver a maior parte desta água.
Terminei o dia de ontem com 20,3 mm, hoje sigo com 8,8 mm.

Há cerca de 20 minutos visualizei boas cortinas de chuva para o interior: Amarante\Marão.
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, não chove, o vento sopra fraco.
Não espero chuva relevante no resto do dia, agora com uma circulação dos ventos de leste (tenderão a rodar para esses quadrantes: E\SE\NE).

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 77%*


----------



## windchill (23 Mar 2022 às 19:48)

Um belo final de dia aqui pela marginal de Espinho


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2022 às 17:32)

Ja pingou por aqui , tem estado um ambiente de desenvolvimento de celulas 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2022 às 18:24)

Boas
Céu muito nublado 
Parece ameaçar chuva , pingas, 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2022 às 19:28)

Boas,

por aqui dia sem chuva, ou melhor, ainda caíram umas pingas há pouco ao pôr do sol.

Sigo com 16.8ºc , vento ENE 15Km/h e 63%H HR.

O céu volta a ficar soft e algo  amarelado/alaranjado, fruto de alguma poeira que se já se faz sentir, fotos de há pouco tiradas daqui de casa:







Aqui foi quando caíram umas pingas esporádicas:


----------



## windchill (24 Mar 2022 às 21:20)

Depois de terem caído umas pingas durante a tarde, foi mais um belo fim de dia aqui por Espinho


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2022 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

As poeiras estão de regresso aos céus portuenses; não tão fortes como no episódio anterior, mas decididamente por cá. O céu encontra-se completamente encoberto e amarelado.

O IPMA prevê aguaceiros para o final da tarde, mas para já não se vislumbra nada no radar. Se tal vier a acontecer, somos bem capazes de ver alguma lama a cair do céu... vou esperar que passe para ir, finalmente, lavar o carro 

A temperatura está bem amena; 18,8 ºC neste momento, e 57% de HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2022 às 19:09)

Chuva de lama em Espinho


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2022 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Ontem e hoje tivemos umas pingas, das que "borram" tudo. Mas nada acumulei.
Há bocado choveu, está tudo molhado, mas apenas isso.
Tempo calmeirão, com céu amarelado e encoberto de dia. O sol vislumbrava-se pela camada de nuvens altas\poeira.
O vento de manhã soprou moderado a meio da manhã, de resto tem sido predominantemente fraco de ENE a ESE.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 73%

Votos de um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## Stinger (25 Mar 2022 às 21:54)

Choveu por aqui de forma moderada à coisa de 40 minutos

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2022 às 23:39)

Boa noite 
Chuva fraca 

Acumulou 1,3 mm



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (26 Mar 2022 às 19:12)

Aqui por Espinho, um fim de tarde e a timidez de um sol poente...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2022 às 22:44)

Boa noite.

Tudo muito calmo hoje, com temperatura amena, cem precipitação fraca às primeiras horas: 1,2 mm.
Também com nebulosidade alta misturada com a poeira. Do sol só um vislumbre...

Há dias assim. 

*Tmín: **9,3ºC*
*Tmáx: **18,4ºC*
*
Tactual: **10,7ºC*
*Hr: 73%

Votos de continuação de um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2022 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi tipicamente marçagão.
Noite fria, dia quente. Sem extremos...
Pouco vento, mais sol, menos nebulosidade e poeiras.
Soube bem um dia mais "normal".

Agora que possa a semana trazer mais chuva, será bem vinda certamente.


*Tmín: 6,1ºC
Tmáx: 20,5ºC

Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 55%

Votos de uma excelente semana*


----------



## Costa (28 Mar 2022 às 09:44)

Bom dia, temperaturas dos últimos 10 dias em Vila Nova de Famalicão 

23.3/8.7 (28/03)
21.3/10.5 (27/03)
20.5/11.8 (26/03)
22.4/11.6 (25/03)
19.3/10.6 (24/03)
16.5/10.9 (23/03)
20.5/10.0 (22/03)
21.0/9.1 (21/03)
21.8/7.7 (20/03)
22.6/5.1 (19/03)


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2022 às 07:13)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Caiu alguns chuviscos de madrugada
Acumulados de 1,3 mm
13,9°C


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2022 às 15:51)

Cogumelo perto de Amarante 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (29 Mar 2022 às 15:51)

Chuva “grossa” em Guimarães


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2022 às 16:39)

Trovoada em Amarante, vim para a estrada


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (30 Mar 2022 às 08:03)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo centro de Paços de Ferreira a noite foi mais fria, com a estação vizinha do IPMA a registar 4,7° C de mínima e seguimos de momento com 6,7°C. O céu está limpo. 

Bom dia do meio (da semana)!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2022 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Manhã cinzenta e fresca pelo Porto, com a mínima a descer aos 5,6 ºC. Neste momento já nos 12,7 ºC.
Pouco antes do amanhecer, verificou-se a ocorrência de alguma chuva, que deixou um acumulado de 2,59 mm.
Não antecipando já muito mais precipitação hoje, março terminará com cerca de 130 mm acumulados (128,05 mm agora).


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2022 às 16:56)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Abertas de sol 
De madrugada e início da manhã aguaceiros esporádicos 
Acumulados de 1,9 mm
Temperatura máxima de 15,6°C
Dia mais fresco que dias anteriores 
75% hr
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Terminei o mês de março com acumulados de 107,9 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2022 às 18:32)

E de repente, sem contar, está cair um aguaceiro 

3,3 mm acumulados
Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (5 Abr 2022 às 22:25)

Um final de dia simpático aqui por Espinho


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2022 às 00:36)

windchill disse:


> Um final de dia simpático aqui por Espinho


Muito bom, mas está no mês errado!


----------



## windchill (7 Abr 2022 às 01:06)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Muito bom, mas está no mês errado!


Bolas, nem reparei!!


----------

